# surge protector



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

I,m on site in Spain at the minute, they have been having some work done which this afternoon has caused a power surge which has fried 2 sat boxes and 2 distribution boxes, fortunately for me not mine. I have seen in the past vans with something plugged into the EHU and then the lead plugged into it i guess they are surge protectors does any one know about this please.My van has the Electroblok and i know they are very prone to failure from surges.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I suggest you might get one of these:
http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de./187.0.html

Available in UK from Dave Newell in Telford (and others I'm sure). Not a lot of help to you at the moment, but when you're next in the UK?
http://www.davenewell.co.uk/
(scroll down his home page for details)

Philip


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

If you wish to purchase direct 
[email protected]

Steles


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

This is exactly what happened to us while at the CC site at Folkestone just prior to catching the tunnel this year. Had to go to the Schauldt factory for replacement! In hindsight perhaps I should have pursued the CC for costs :roll: :roll: 

curlyboy


----------



## Ken38 (Mar 24, 2009)

As a quick fix you could buy a surge protector from a computer shop. The Belkin stuff is always pretty good. You would have to wrap it in a waterproof bag or better put in your garage with a lead running out to your van input socket.

A good one will handle 13 Amp and not cost much.

You have made me think now. I must get something myself. Its pretty easy to protect against.

Have you checked for reverse polarity. Most equipment is designed as double isolated and it will work but it may not be safe. I don't know what Electro Blocks are like handling reversed polarity.

A tester is cheap and a cross cable fixes it cheaply. Make it a first test on any connect up.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know very little about electrics and this post has me concerned. In our Kontiki there is a mains box not to disimilar to the sort of think you see at home. Any problems and the trip switch goes. Im sure the manual says you are protected against electrical problems. Are you saying that you need something between the EHU post and the van as well? 

Thanks
B D


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> I know very little about electrics and this post has me concerned. In our Kontiki there is a mains box not to disimilar to the sort of think you see at home. Any problems and the trip switch goes. Im sure the manual says you are protected against electrical problems. Are you saying that you need something between the EHU post and the van as well?
> 
> Thanks
> B D


I think you'll be ok Barry, its all the recent stuff like Schaudt elektrobloks that seem to be a succeptible to this.

A bit like your comments about Truma heaters in a previous post today, things are supposed to get better with new technology but I think things are just getting far too complex now.

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Aldi and Lidl sell them all over France so would assume all other countries they have stores.

We have about 8 or 9 around the house protecting any electronic appliance. Quite cheap at less than a tenner to give peace of mind.

Ray.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

The only problem with using a non Schaudt surge protector is that Schaudt ask if you have used one of theirs and if you have not they will not repair the EBL under warranty.

Why do their switch mode chargers seem to blow up all the time and other companies units dont?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Here is a previous post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-950835.html#950835


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Les have ordered one as a temporary measure will get it sent out till i can get a Schaudte one . i already had a reversed polarity issue which hasnt done any harm.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > I know very little about electrics and this post has me concerned. In our Kontiki there is a mains box not to disimilar to the sort of think you see at home. Any problems and the trip switch goes. Im sure the manual says you are protected against electrical problems. Are you saying that you need something between the EHU post and the van as well?
> ...


Thanks for that reasurance.

So when I eventually buy a newer van I have to be aware of battery hungry heating, vunerable electrics and probably (from an earlier thread) nowhere to cook my Pizzas or pies!

Progress? Think the Kontiki will be with us for a while then.


----------

